# AF/INTERNAL - Late period after -neg icsi



## sanity_is_overated (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi

I had a negative cycle of icsi last month...now my 2nd period is 2 weeks late today... I have heard that it can take a while for periods to come back to normal...is this true?
Or should be running to boots for a hpt  lol!
Thanks in advance!
Love
Sid*
xxx


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

dont worry honey.... I too am approx 2 weeks late after my snd failed ICSI I jave today just got the protocol for my next cycle starting D2 all I have to do is wait for my period and the wait is killing me!!

Tinks xx


----------



## sanity_is_overated (Mar 10, 2004)

Hiya Tinks

Thankyou for your reply...my mind is a little more @ rest!
I know exactly how you feel about the wait... I just want to get started on my tx...I HATE WAITING!
I'd like to wish you good luck.
   
Love 
Sid*
xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hiya J
well babes....you know the best way to get ole af started...do a hpt  has worked for me the last 7 years hon 
At least you will know one way or the other .... 
Luv yaaaaaaaa!
G
XX


----------



## sanity_is_overated (Mar 10, 2004)

Hiya G,

Yep you are right...but it's because i bought 4 last month all - neg im a bit apprehensive!
Thanks for the advice... pretty much common sense really, but common sense seems to go out the window as soon as you start tx! 
Love yaaa

J
x


----------

